# Just A reminder



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Come join us. BOU is putting on a 3-d shoot this weekend. here is some of the info It this Saturday.Have any question ask.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wish I could man... but I'll be going to the Nitro thing on Saturday and playing ball on Sunday. Good luck, hope you shoot well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Wish I could man... but I'll be going to the Nitro thing on Saturday and playing ball on Sunday. Good luck, hope you shoot well.


You still can come. come doring the day and then hit the nitro at night.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I could man... but I'll be going to the Nitro thing on Saturday and playing ball on Sunday. Good luck, hope you shoot well.
> ...


If it was just me, that'd be one thing because I'd probably bag the Nitro and just go shoot my bow but...... I've got a gal coming from quite a ways off to go to the Nitro with me, so probably just going to do that. I'll make the next one since you and I still need to hook up and shoot sometime. Are you doing the pig shoots this year because I'd be down for meeting you up there to shoot. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The pig shoot up parley's ? If that one im going try to make a couple of them this year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep...thats the one. We'll have to go up and have dinner and shoot one of these Fridays.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea I will try to make it up there a couple times. the next couple weeks might be tuff.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

Can you give the information again so we can read it?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Boly said:


> Can you give the information again so we can read it?


I will try by best.Dont know why it that small.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Some reason I can get it to get bigger.So go here http://bowhuntersofutah.net/index.php/e ... emid=25and click on more info and it will pull up bigger for you.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

how much?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bullelk7 said:


> how much?


20 bucks is what I have been told.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the response dkhntrdstn. I have the information I need now.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Boly said:


> Thanks for the response dkhntrdstn. I have the information I need now.


Your welcome and hope you come and hang out and shoot.I will be there Saturday.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

If you get a chance come and help support a great cause. NASP, (National Archery in the Schools Program).


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Opportunity for New Archers!!!*

There will be a small range for kids and beginners to shoot, free. We've got plenty of bows and arrows to lend out, too.

And after you've warmed up a bit on the smoker and the pop-ups, we challenge you to show us what you can really do (with a Genesis bow). :lol:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Hope to see you guys there!


----------

